# What have you bought for the bike but never used?



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2016)

I suspect we've all bought something which seemed like a good idea at the time, but somehow never got used.

My contribution is my cheap hydration pack, purchased after running out of water on one of the few hot days last year.

I tried it on dry in the kitchen, but somehow never got around to deploying it in earnest.

Might not be a total waste of money, as I may use it this summer.

What bike accessory have you got lying unused?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (4 Mar 2016)

An odometer,2 Shcwalbe tyres and a rear brake lever and caliper.
Someone told me it was great idea to check your speed and mileage,but after buying it I realised I didn't want to be hurtling around trails flicking my eyes at the bars every 5 seconds.
The Nobby Nics were going for £30,but I would never put them on my bike.Pure impulse.
I had mix and match brakes,so I bought the better quality of the two,and then decided I needed better brakes,so ditched the two of them.
eBay for me soon


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Mar 2016)

An industrial strength bike lock with a mount for bike ... looked impressive but I reckon it would have doubled the weight of my already chunky MTB !


----------



## mick160 (4 Mar 2016)

The wife bought me a camera thats never been used...


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Mar 2016)

The internet is not big enough for the stuff i have in storage 'just in case'. I love a bargain and have boxes of stuff waiting for the right time.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Mar 2016)

My last two frame pumps... the new one's only a month old and hasn't been touched since strapping it to the frame. Previous one was only ever used by a cycling buddy, but not myself. That was purchased about five years ago after discovering that the pump i had was utter sh!te, 15 miles out of town. Haven't had a puncture or needed extra air since whilst out on the road. My track pump on the other hand, gets plenty of use.


----------



## wonderloaf (4 Mar 2016)

mick160 said:


> The wife bought me a camera thats never been used...


Snap!


----------



## Sharky (4 Mar 2016)

Bought my self some weights when I was about 20 and for a few winters used them, then decided to buy a weight lifting bench to go with it. When it arrived, it seemed so big, that I could not think where I was going to use it, so I didn't unpack it and eventually it got moved to the loft, unopened, where it is now - 40+ years later!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2016)

There must be somebody on the forum honest enough to own up to '_the bike itself_'!


----------



## Funkweasel (4 Mar 2016)

I used my bike.... but not for about 2 years from October 2013 until last August.


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Mar 2016)

I've got a crank puller on the shelf that I was going to use to swap over a crankset on my MTB. However, when I went to use it, I found the threads had been totally stripped some time previously. Could have loosened the crank bolt and ridden 'til it fell off but in the end I decided to keep the chainset for now, so the crank puller is sitting on the shelf for now. 

My poor chain cleaner is also set for a life on the shelf since I discovered the mickle method... but at least got used once or twice first.


----------



## Funkweasel (4 Mar 2016)

The mickle method?
Ah i found it


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2016)

Stein Hypercracker and a fiber spoke


----------



## jefmcg (4 Mar 2016)

I'll be happy if I never use this


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Mar 2016)

Funkweasel said:


> The mickle method? Ah i found it



You'll never look back


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2016)

Funkweasel said:


> I used my bike.... but not for about 2 years from October 2013 until last August.


I think I did about 50 miles the first year, 500 the second, 1,500 the third, more than that the fourth.


----------



## mjr (4 Mar 2016)

I've had a pair of interrupter levers since about 2010, for a handlebar size I didn't have. I think they would fit one bike that arrived at the shed over a year ago but it's getting the owner's agreement and getting around to fitting them, you know? There's always something else more important to fettle.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Mar 2016)

A very incomplete, very mixed, Shimano 600 groupset that I said I'd complete and attach to a nice steel frame that I don't have and probably never will.


----------



## BorderReiver (4 Mar 2016)

A map holder for the handlebars. Then GPS came along.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> My last two frame pumps... the new one's only a month old and hasn't been touched since strapping it to the frame. Previous one was only ever used by a cycling buddy, but not myself. That was purchased about five years ago after discovering that the pump i had was utter sh!te, 15 miles out of town. Haven't had a puncture or needed extra air since whilst out on the road. My track pump on the other hand, gets plenty of use.


Ditto, you can bet if I ever leave it at home I'll get a 'visit' though.


----------



## BorderReiver (4 Mar 2016)

Pumps are like insurance though, you buy them hoping you will never need to use them. I've got a mini pump which always travels with me in my back pocket. I can't remember ever using it on my bike but I have helped the helpless (or mechanically hopeless) with it a few times.


----------



## tyred (4 Mar 2016)

I have three frames in the attic. I'll build them into bikes one day I swear.....


----------



## Jaykun85 (4 Mar 2016)

i kinda done the mickle method without even knowing it 

I was quite proud of myself for coming up with this way of doing it to


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Mar 2016)

I was given a cycle alarm as a present. It's described as giving out an ear piercing shriek to deter theft. More like a budgie's shrill. I never used it after i heard this sound.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVrZ7P4QfcE&list=PLE3E602848B9ACBB4


----------



## Fnaar (4 Mar 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Stein Hypercracker and a fiber spoke


That would be a great band name... perhaps for an ex-glam rock star, having something of a career revival through his long-time passion for country-tinged soft rock
Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Stein Hypercracker and the Fiber Spokes


----------



## User33236 (4 Mar 2016)

I bought some GP4000 tyres that were never fitted. They were used by MrsSG though during a puncture repair party she held last weekend.

MrsSG and several of her mates have entered Bolton Ironman this year so, whilst I was away for the weekend, she organised her mates removing and refitting tyres as practice for puncture repair, followed by wine and party food of course.


----------



## palinurus (4 Mar 2016)

Stan's tubeless conversion kit

Several chainrings (although I recently got around to using the 41T chainring I once bought- no idea why I wanted it in the first place, might have been a cyclocross thing- turns out that 41x16 is a good gear)

Several stems- I went though a worrying overmuch about bike setup phase.

A bar-top lever for the commute bike.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Mar 2016)

Air pump for suspension forks. 
Ice tires.


----------



## HLaB (4 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I suspect we've all bought something which seemed like a good idea at the time, but somehow never got used.
> 
> My contribution is my cheap hydration pack, purchased after running out of water on one of the few hot days last year.
> 
> ...


I did the same but I bought it out of Aldi (or Lidl) so it wasn't too costly. Can't think of anything else I've not used a few times. I have bought a campag freehub when I meant to order a shimano one 

Oh and I never used my brakes once but that's another story


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2016)

Not very exciting - a spare water bottle holder. Seemed like a good idea, but there's no space on any of my bikes for it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Mar 2016)

2 stone of fat, not used it yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2016)

Fnaar said:


> That would be a great band name... perhaps for an ex-glam rock star, having something of a career revival through his long-time passion for country-tinged soft rock
> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Stein Hypercracker and the Fiber Spokes


So is Banco the Budgie


----------



## Jimidh (5 Mar 2016)

Mini pump which goes in my back pocket to complement the CO2 pump never had to use it - till tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Mar 2016)

My fella bought me one of those little skull cap hats. I think it is supposed to be worn under a helmet (which i rarely wear )
Makes me look like an escaped mental patient. Won't be appearing in public in it any time soon!


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> My fella bought me one of those little skull cap hats. I think it is supposed to be worn under a helmet (which i rarely wear )
> Makes me look like an escaped mental patient. Won't be appearing in public in it any time soon!



I can imagine it wouldn't make for a good hair day.

Another point is some helmet makers advise against wearing any garment under their helmets.

I can't see a thin skull cap would make much difference, but like you, I rarely wear a helmet.

Mine nearly qualifies for this thread.


----------



## JPBoothy (5 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I can imagine it wouldn't make for a good hair day.
> 
> Another point is some helmet makers advise against wearing any garment under their helmets.
> 
> ...


You must be one of lucky people with hair to keep your heads warm


----------



## bladesman73 (5 Mar 2016)

A comprehensive tool kit which after a few uses made me realise my skills are limited to changing tubes and asjusting brakes only!


----------



## Firestorm (5 Mar 2016)

Boot mounted bike rack , used it once and changed the car , it doesn't fit a new shape Clio so still in the garage.
Must get round to unloading it.
I also bought a motorbike platform off a neighbour, thought it would be really useful til I went to use it and found it only works on bikes with a cradle frame, which neither of mine have.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Mar 2016)

There is all the touring kit I spent a few hundred on four or five years ago... back rack and one pannier gets daily use. The front rack and other three panniers, tangia stove, compact tent, Exped downmat and down sleeping bag and various other handy bits of kit are all still waiting for their first tour


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2022)

Reviving this old thread linked to in a newer one. I hope the pump I bought today is an accessory that I will never use.


----------



## Fredo76 (3 Apr 2022)

My 'stealth' wheels. I want to enjoy my classic build for awhile. Probably a long while.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2022)

A water bottle shaped thing to keep tools in. Never used it as I have a water bottle with water in where it would go. 
I think I added it to an order to get free postage from PlanetX.


----------



## Sharky (3 Apr 2022)

I would like to say - a puncture repair kit, but have used it.
But I did buy a rain jacket last year and it's never been worn yet. I never start a ride nowadays when it is already raining and I've been lucky to get home before any rains start again.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Apr 2022)

Two brand new chainrings, 50-34 which I bought off a chap on here three years ago which are still sat on a shelf in the garage.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Apr 2022)

i seem to have an abundance of unused inner tubes.

but i have used the compact tent, tangia type stove and down sleeping bag since posting in 2016  The exped downmat ended up in the bin.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

All manner of things, although I'm sure I'll use them at some point (or sell them on eBay). 
I'm appalling for buying things because they are reduced/a 'bargain'
Off the top of my head still unused in their packaging:
3 chains
A cassette
A couple of ladies' saddles
A new front light
A pair of 28mm tyres
At least half a dozen inner tubes (all of which I think fit bikes I still own )

There's a new unworn pair or shorts (these will get worn if it ever warms up enough) and a pair of cycling socks in the drawer too (possibly other unworn clothing  )


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

A lot, primarily because I like to have a stock of items. So we've chains, cassettes, tyres, tubes, bar tape, etc. Even things like chainrings and bottom brackets.

Over the past two years we've been slowly working through the stock due to shortages and price rises.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2022)

As above various spares yet to be fitted, tyres, chains, gear cables, spare outer gear cable I cut to length when required, disc brake pads


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Apr 2022)

I bought a pristine Shimano 600 headset for a restoration project. Then found that steerer tube had been cut too short!


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2022)

Pannier bag that sits on top of the rack,too small for all the stuff I carry


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2022)

I bought one of those VAR tyre levers. Carried it round with me for a bit then lost it.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I bought one of those VAR tyre levers. Carried it round with me for a bit then lost it.


I've two of those, which are being superceded by Tyre Glider. Do you want one, or both?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I've two of those, which are being superceded by Tyre Glider. Do you want one, or both?


I've just ordered a Tyre Glider. I will carry that around for a bit and then lose it too, probably.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Pannier bag that sits on top of the rack,too small for all the stuff I carry


What's it like if you'd like to offload?


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> What's it like if you'd like to offload?


i will take a photo


----------



## All uphill (4 Apr 2022)

I have some flat bar 9 speed brakes and shifters bought at a great price 2 years ago and a single speed chain. Nearly all my other stock of parts has been used to repair neighbours' and friends' bikes over the last couple of years.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2022)

Brand New Unused 1" Cartridge Dura Ace headset. Ended up with two when getting hold of one was near on impossible, then two arrived at once. Worth a small fortune now.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

Tyre Glider - hopefully never 🤞

Restrap 14 litre bag
Restrap 7 litre bag


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> What's it like if you'd like to offload?


----------



## itboffin (4 Apr 2022)

A Cervelo R5 VWD, well I have used it maybe 100 miles since 2012


----------



## Sixmile (6 Apr 2022)

Seasucker Huske fork mount and plugs 
Alpkit Confucious Handlebars
Bob ibex style trailer
Giro Jacket II shoes
Giro Stylus Road Shoes


----------



## Big T (7 Apr 2022)

I have a garage full of stuff!
I bought a map trap to use on audaxes, but soon after bought a Garmin, so the map trap has never been used. I bought a Spa Tourer frame to replace my rusty Ridgeback, but soon after bought a 2nd hand Dawes Super Galaxy, so the Spa hangs in the garage unused. I bought an SQR mount for my Carradice Saddlebag. I think I used it once - takes up too much room on the seat post.


----------



## freiston (7 Apr 2022)

Aside from the usual stuff (spares & consumables - and I'm including a couple of Fiber Fix emergency spokes in that), not a lot.

I do have a couple of handlebars that were put on the bike and removed with hardly any use: a Modolo Gran Fondo that I wasn't fully happy with when on the bike, and a Velo Orange Grand Cru Course (was too narrow for a very large [16 litre] Axiom handlebar bag and replaced with a wider VO Grand Cru Course).

I bought a Sunrace 7 speed thumbshifter with the intention of replacing the twist-shifter on my folding bike but discovered an old Tourney SIS thumbshifter in my "box of bits" and used that instead.

I also have a "spare" Klickfix handlebar bag bracket that was bought when I converted an Axiom handlebar bag to Klickfix mounting and then discovered that both the converted bag and my Ortlieb bag work equally with Klickfix and Ortlieb brackets (I have a Klickfix bracket on my folding bike and an Ortlieb bracket on my touring bike), which is handy because I can use either bag on either bike without changing any fittings.


----------



## mustang1 (7 Apr 2022)

Valve core extractor.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2022)

A free hub remover that I thought was for removing cassettes


----------



## freiston (7 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A free hub remover that I thought was for removing cassettes


I use a 10mm allen key for (Shimano) freehubs


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Apr 2022)

Too much stuff to mention, but hopefully one day it'll be used.


freiston said:


> I use a 10mm allen key for (Shimano) freehubs


If only freehubs were free.


----------



## Brava210 (9 Jun 2022)

I bought a wheel alignment at the local bike shop..... the wheel was exactly the same after, then he quoted £240 for a replacement. I sourced 2 matching wheels for £95.
Not quite relating to thread but still a waste of money


----------



## Threevok (9 Jun 2022)

basically everything that's been on offer at Planet X


----------



## arctu (30 Jun 2022)

I bought a water bottle that didn't fit well in the cage so I never managed to use it!


----------

